# Tired 853



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok, here's my first attempt at posting a picture. This is my 853 taking a break from it's mowing duties. It's not that pretty (yet), but it mows good and keeps the mosquito population in check.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like all it needs is some fresh paint and a seat cover. When you say it keeps the mosquitos in check I guess the engine smokes a little? Or do you have the fogger that mounted to the exhaust? What size deck is that, 42" or 38"?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

To say it smokes a little might be an understatement. I have to keep a close eye on the oil level. Other than the smoke, it's the best running briggs I've ever had. I almost hate to rebuild it. That's a 38" deck I think. To be quite honest, I've never checked.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

And a adecal set would really finish it off


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
If you need copies of any service manual pages just let me know. I have the bolens tube frame manual and I also have Clymer pro series Yard&Garden Tractor Vol1 single cylinder models.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the offer sixchows. I have a tube frame manual and plenty on briggs. I don't have anything for my wisconsins though.
I'm a long way from really getting started on these anyway. We're supposed to moving to the southern part of the state soon.

Speaking of decals. Did you ever find a place that makes exact copies?

Here's two of the others.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

No never found exact copies. Maple-Hunter was a lot closer on the second set he made, and jeremy's were nice except the lettering was a little larger. For the 68 & 69 that I'll strip and repaint either will look good as the tractors won't be original. For my 67 the decals are real nice except the tranny decal is peeling and the left side hood decal has a gouge in it. I was really trying to replace these without it looking like I did.
Let me know when you're ready and I can the tra-10d/tr-10d wisc. manual.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

aguysmiley,
Your old Bolens actually looks pretty good. It seems that all the sheet metal is there and I don't see any serious dents or holes, just needs to be sanded and painted. I've seen much worse where what wasn't missing was beyond straightening. For what it's worth, it will be cheaper to rebuild your engine in it's current condition than if the rod lets loose.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley,
Those two look pretty good, like joe said a little paint and they'd be fine. Was it you that had the 1050 from the Amish kids? Any pics of that one?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes that is me with the 1050. It's in the bed of my old truck stuffed in a friend's barn right now. I took the pictures of the others with my parents digital camera. They just came down for the day Sunday. The 1050 will have to stay up here for a while when I move. I'll try to get a picture of it before I move. It's first in line for a restoration. I'm figuring they will all get torn down completely. That should make for some good quality time with my boy.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Oops I missed Bontai's post.

They are all pretty much complete. They've all had many years of abuse and neglect too. As for the 853, I'm not that concerned about it. It will get rebuilt. But right now it runs smooth and doesn't knock. It just smokes, and I keep a close eye on it. I just need it to make it through the summer. Then hopefully it can rest until I start to restore it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley…

I took note of how you ended your post on restoring the 1050.
I am rejuvenating a 1250 with FEL (seems like I started in 1969)
I knew I would enjoy it, but what came as a complete surprise was
how much my son (he will be 30 this Aug) is enjoying it. I had no
real intent on getting him involved. It started with me asking him to
help me remove the engine and transmission (they weigh a ton). 

Well, he “Just happened to come over” when I was working on the
tractor and before you knew it he was asking “So when are WE going
to work on it again ?” I hope you and your son have as much fun 
fixing up the 1050 as I have had with mine”


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

aegt 5000

I grew up in a garage with my dad. I'm 30 now and my dad lives 5 hours away. I miss the time we spent together. 

I say "my boy", he's actually my girlfriend's son. His dad ran out before he was born, so I'm the closest thing he's had to a dad. He was never exposed to a garage environment before, but he seems to enjoy it. And I sure enjoy answering all his questions.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley…

My wife and I had 1 boy and 2 girls, then one of my girls classmates
father died when she was 12 or 13, her mom asked if she could stay 
with us “For a while”. She has been living with us ever since. We
could not love her more if she born to us. She is now in her second
year of law school. 

Being someone’s Dad or Mom has little to do with birth. It’s about
taking responsibility for that child. So go ahead and tear into that 1050
with “Your Boy” and he will remember and tell anyone who asks, how
he and “His Dad” worked together to restore that old tractor.


----------

